# lamictal??



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

how long does it take to feel any difference. i have took this for about 5 days and i am noticing nothing sometimes i feel more depressed and think about dp/dr more, its supposed to help me not think about. i don't know any answers to this stupid illness.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

That's what I'd like to know. I'm on day 6. I was really excited about this med, I hope it works.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I just started this too... its going to take awhile to know if this will work guys.. like months.. so please be patient... you have to slowly work up to the correct dose and then wait longer... hang in there


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

It has been about a month now; any of y'all noticing any improvement? Peacedove, I know you're only up to 100mg at this point. How about you, Rainboteers and Livinghell333?

I'm on day 3 @ 50 mg. I got impatient (stupid?) and skipped the first few days @ 25. I didn't expect anything by now; it has lived up to my expectations. Well, at least I don't have that rash, and haven't gotten the notorious lamotrigine headache.

BTW, L.H., I've wondered about the 333 part of your name. It it just co-incidence that it is half of 666?


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

? I thought in most cases Lamitcal gets RID of the headache. You read it has increased headaches?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah. Uhm... Damn, I was afraid I might have to reveal my sources. This _may _ not be the most scholarly of medical web sites: http://www.crazymeds.org/lamictal.html

It is fun to read, though, and it is definitely in layman's terms. It also has very reassuring info about the possible side effects.


----------



## jenn43 (Jan 13, 2006)

it took untill i was on 250mg to feel an effect


----------



## becky (Jan 19, 2006)

For Jenn43: are you using the Lamictol in conjunction with an SSRI or just on its on? If with an SSRI which one?

I suffer from severe anxiety and DP and have tried the SSRI Celexa but it did nothing (no bad side effects but no good ones either!) so just wondering if any of you have found some relief from anxiety and/or DP any specific SSRI and Lamictol??

Thanks! shootingstar


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

maybe i should raise it to 500 or the max to see if it works. and the 333 is just my favorite number tom. favorite number 3, three 3's alright.


----------



## jenn43 (Jan 13, 2006)

Shootingstar: I am using lamictal alone right now because I have tried many ssri's including Celexa and it all was the same way with me, no bad effects but no good ones either. I really dont believe that these meds are the answer for dp unless there is some underlying cause for it.


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

I've been stepping up Lamictal for about a week and a half now. Going slowly. Not sure if it's done anything for me or not...although I just increased dosage yesterday and I've felt sort of off both days. Right now I'm not sure if I'm coming down with a cold or just feeling strung out and weird.


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

Manic D I couldnt help but notice that you are feeling 'spaced out' and are wondering if you are coming down with the cold. Thats exactly what I wondered a few weeks ago as I was climbing my Lamictal doseage, my post in 'regaining Reality' considers this until now when I have acually told the Dr that my drealisation is worse!

let me know how this goes for you

angela


----------

